# Ive got Cub Farmall Adjustment problem



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I replaced the throw out bearing. The clutch plate is in near new shape. I knew that by getting a new one and comparing the two. The one that is/was in it was as good as the new one so I kept it in. Ive broke it open twice. Cant get the clutch to disengage. The only adjustment is a bolt at the pedal that goes up or down a slot allowing the pedal to be at different places as the disc wears. The older ones had a rod inside the torque tube that ended at a fork that one could take the pin out of the forks and turn it in or out. This one don't have that. I don't know what else I can do. It worked alright for a couple years that ive had it.
The clutch plate has a center piece that cones out from the plate around 2ins thereabouts. I THINK I have it pointed inward. Is that right?


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Go to www.messicks.com or Messicks Tractor. They have great diagrams. For the Farmall, they show two different clutches. Just put your Cub Farmall in the model number search and you will be directed to the diagram list of what you want to see. Each diagram will list all the parts.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I did as you said. There index had nothing for Farmall, or International, or Cub. I typed in Farmall Cub by the side bar. No luck.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

You only replaced the throw out bearing and using the old clutch plate? You did nothing to the pressure plate? I would say you put the clutch plate in backwards. Only works one way. It worked before so the only other thing is the throw out bearing is wrong, they may be different with different years or pressure plates....James


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

FARMBOYBILL, I put in Farmall in the search and pulled up the diagram for two different clutches. I tried to copy and post to my last post, but I could not get it to happen.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Try this
http://www.messicks.com/CAS/66933.aspx


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

On some of the older clutches you have to set the release height before putting two halves of the tractor together fingers stick up so hi above flywheel. or they don't work.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I found out a long time ago that if you don't tighten the pressure plate a little at a time and keep on going around and around, that by tightening one bolt all the way it causes the cams that activate the pressure plate to become over crammed. So when you step in the clutch it goes all the way down and wont come up. The only fix I know of is to get a new pressure plate and carefully tighten the bolts a little at a time till they are tight.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well,. I called Messicks. They said I had the plate wrong way forward. Broke it again. Gott it back together. Hope 3rd timers a charm. Havnt drove it yet.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

The clutch plate needs to be with the proper side facing the flywheel. Place the clutch on a table and balance it on the part coming out of the middle then use a tape measure how high it is. then turn it over and measure how high it is again. call and see which side faces the flywheel. sometimes the bushing in the end of the crankshaft isn't deep enough for the clutch to fully press against the pressure plate, unless it is installed in the right orientation. Clear as mud. you can hold the clutch up to the flywheel and see if the spline is clearing the crankshaft ok. If not turn it over and look again. Do you have a spline to align the clutch plate with the pilot hole in the crankshaft? this can be helpful when you bring the transmission back together.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

hope it worked out for you but i never split any clutch assembly with out replacing everything at the same time clutch, pressure plate, and throwout bearing do it once and be done with it for years . And always check for wear on the clutch forks . it's to much work to keep tearing it down looking for another problem .


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope. 3rd time aint a charm. Saw a mechanic today. He ll call me tomorrow to schedule a time to take it to him.


----------

